# Thomson Piedmont



## One Wheel (6 mo ago)

My local bike shop owner has one of these frames in my size that's been on the shelf for a couple of years. It sounds like, roughly speaking, exactly what I want for my dream bike build for a bit more than I was planning on paying. There's precious little information that I can find on them outside the company's product page, does anybody here know more?









Titanium Gravel Bike Frameset for Sale | Bike Thomson


Create the ultimate bike frame with our titanium gravel frameset! This gravel bike frameset comes with a stem, seatpost, collar, alloy bar, and carbon fork.




www.bikethomson.com


----------

